

Harvard's Loeb Classical Library Goes Digital - agrostis
http://harvardmagazine.com/2014/09/loeb-classical-library-1-0

======
walterbell
Will the sources/data be available for download, as in the Perseus Library,
[http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/](http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/)?

~~~
agrostis
That's a good question. Loeb's primary strength (apart from its exceptional
typographics) is that it puts original texts side by side with translations,
making it easier for a reader to make sense of the Greek or Latin source by
comparing it to English. I'm not aware of any widely accepted digital formats
for parallel prose that Loeb could offer for download; PDF or DejaVu have
their obvious drawbacks; so that would probably leave us with some proprietary
stuff, sadly.

~~~
walterbell
There is active work underway at W3C on annotation standards, it would be
great if Loeb's experience could inform the new standards.

[http://www.w3.org/2014/04/annotation/](http://www.w3.org/2014/04/annotation/)

------
dfan
This is terrific, but I assume that the price will put it out of reach for
individuals.

~~~
agrostis
I fear so much. As if OED subscription at two hundred quid per annum wasn't
bad enough.

